# What is it and how do I kill it?



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

It's growing on a fence and it needs to go......


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

If you are not "organic", spray it with roundup brush and weed killer.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

It is Virginia creeper and may take brush killer or potent glysophate to knock it down.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Is this a place you own, if not why are you worrying about it.


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

Virginia Creeper. My goats cleared a b*tt load off it off my back lot when I put them out there... Nip off any large stalks at the ground and they'll take care of grow back.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes that is the Virginia Creeper; and if have it growing near your garden/orchard, it is a big help. I have it growing on my garden fence and, since it has been growing there, the deer have avoided my garden.


----------

